# sh Datei mit Jar



## PUM1212 (5. Januar 2008)

Hallo liebe unix Spezialisten,

weiß jemand ob es möglich ist eine ausführbare JarFile mit einer sh datei so zusammen zu führen das es eine Datei ist die mann per Doppelklick starten kann? 

MFG 

Peter


----------



## hibr (1. März 2009)

Das Posting ist zwar schon alt und Peter hat bestimmt schon die Lösung gefunden, aber für das Archiv:

Erstelle ein Script mit z.B. KWrite oder Gedit mit folgendem Inhalt:


```
#!/bin/sh
java -jar /vollständiger/pfad/zur/Jar-Datei/meine_jar_datei.jar
```

Speichere Sie z.B. mit dem Namen "JProg" ab. und mache es mit dem Befehl:


```
chmod +x JProg
```

ausführbar (geht auch graphisch im Kontextmenü der Datei:  Eigenschaften->Berechtigungen). Nun kannst du "JProg" auf den Desktop ziehen und bei (Doppel-)Klick startet dein Programm.

Hani


----------

